# Managed Web Server



## LiveLongLearning (27. November 2005)

Kann mir jemand mit einer Art Definition helfen?
Ich moechte gerne wissen was man genau unter Managed Web Server versteht.

Hier mal was ich annehme das es ist.
Ich kaufe mir Platz auf einem 'Shared Server', auf dem auch andere Leute ihre Webseiten abgelegt haben. Der Server-Betreiber gibt mir das recht die Einstellung der Serversoftware auf seinem Server (Hardware) festzulegen. So als ware es mein eigener Server. Ich habe also die Moeglichkeit z.B. festzulegen wie die Software mit bestimmten script verfaehrt oder welche Sicherheiten ich einbaue etc.

Weiss evtl. jemand wo ich darueber etwas nachlesen kann? Am liebsten auf Englisch. 

Danke im voraus.

Monika


----------



## Johannes Postler (27. November 2005)

Ein Managed Server ist ganz einfach ein eigener Server für dich, den dein Anbieter wartet und betreut. Du hast dann aber meistens trotzdem root-Rechte.
Ist empfehlenswert, wenn man nicht ausgebildeter Administrator ist (also eigentlich fast für jeden).


----------



## LiveLongLearning (27. November 2005)

Erstmal Danke fuer die schnelle Reaktion!

Darf ich noch mal nachhaken?

Also root-Rechte heisst, ich kann alles draufladen was ich so auf meiner website betreiben will - ja? Ich meinem Fall ASP pages, Bilder, CSS files, text files. Ich kann die read/write/execute-Rechte vergeben, kann Ordner anlegen usw.

Ist es denn in jedem Fall so, dass man seinen eigenen Server hat? Das koennte man doch eigentlich gar nicht nachpruefen wenn man immer 'remote uploaded'. Ausserdem waere es vielleicht gar nicht so gut, denn wenn der Server Teil eines Clusters ware, koennten man so down-Zeiten doch viel besser aufgefangen werden und man wuerde von der Zuverlaessigkeit dieses Systems profitieren.

Weisst Du oder sonst jemand was dazu etwas?


----------



## Johannes Postler (27. November 2005)

Files raufladen, Ordner erstellen etc. kannst du ja auch auf normalem Webspace. Dafür hast du ihn ja.
Ob du root-Rechte hast bei einem Managed Server ist wohl nicht bei allen Anbietern gleich. Wenn du welche hast kannst du aber auf dem Server eigene Software installieren, User anlegen oder was auch immer. Das ist bei normalem Webspace nicht möglich.
Bei einem Managed Server (oder Root- oder dedizierter Server) hast du wirklich einen eigenen Server, also ein eigenes Gerät im Rechenzentrum. Bei normalem Webspace bist du einer von mehreren auf einem Server.

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## LiveLongLearning (27. November 2005)

Ich haette noch hundert Fragen.   
Versuche mich zur Zeit in einem Fernkurs. 'The Server Site of Application Development' - und auch noch auf Englisch.
Leider ist der Kurs teilweise so angelegt, dass man die Fakten irgendwo im Internet suchen muss. Ich glaube meine Suchmethoden brauchen noch etwas Entwicklung.

z. B. (und das mag jetzt wirklich voellig schwachsinnig sein)
Wenn ich die Text Dateien (Weil die werden die Personendaten enthalten.) auf dem Server vor Fremdzugriff durch 'Eindringlinge' schuetzen will kann ich dann ein Public-Key-System benutzen oder trifft das hier ueberhaupt nicht zu?
Und wenn doch wie mache ich das dann?


----------

